# Campground



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

While at Jekyll Island the DW and I saw an article in the local paper about this campground. Just wondering if anyone has been or heard of Hidden River Campground.

It looks like a really cool place to try out. We should look into for a ralley, maybe the S.E. Rally in the Fall?







(or not)









The only thing is you have to watch if you have a campfire, the embers could be somewhat painful.









shy To be honest, I'm not sure I could picture my self at this campground.

Anyway, let me know what y'all think

Dave

http://www.hiddenriverresort.com/info.htm


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

We haven't tried it. Packing for the trip would be easier.









"Let's Go Camping"

Leon


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

"Horses are welcome for trail riding or you can bring your bicycle and enjoy riding on the trails and the rural country roads."

Uh... somehow that just does NOT seem too comfortable.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I'm with crawfish. Pack light. Fuel prices up less weight to pull. Makes sense to me.


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

HI DAVE,
i would like to see you trying to talk julie into that one.
let us know what you think of the campground..








lamar...


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Lamar action

Yea, right, as soon as you talk Carmen into going, Dave maybe will have a slightly better chance with me!!







NOT!!!

I do agree with the others, though, packing light would be a breeze.

"the DW", Julie


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Heck.....

If you guys set it up, we'll move the Northeastern Rally down there!!!!















shy









Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

For once... I am speechless!









Happy Tails,
Doug


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> Heck.....
> 
> If you guys set it up, we'll move the Northeastern Rally down there!!!!
> 
> ...


We cant guarantee the weather will be warm enough right now, but its sure to be warmer than the Northeast is at the moment.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> For once... I am speechless!Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have marked this post in my palm pilot - I thought the day would never come
















Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> For once... I am speechless!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I better check outside maybe it's spring already









Don


----------

